# Celebrity Makeup Artist Billy B. Is Youtubing!



## lilchocolatema (Apr 15, 2008)

If you are looking for some interesting pointers, definitely check out Billy's YouTube channel.  I would have LOVED to see these a few years ago when I was applying at MAC!  He uses tons of MAC in his videos, and he lets you know it.  Enjoy!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




YouTube - billybbeauty's Channel


----------



## madame_morbid (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks for posting this.  Billy B does some very inspirational stuff


----------



## crissy22 (Apr 15, 2008)

Good looking out!


----------



## halal_beauty (Apr 16, 2008)

i spent way too much time at work looking at all 10 parts of his makeup show keynote speech.  it was fabulous and so inspirational.


----------



## miss_supra (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks! I can't believe how much he keeps rambling on. One video he was rambling up to 35 mins (multi videos) before he even did make up.


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks! I'm always on the look out for new youtubers to subby to!


----------



## TheOnlyCrystal (Apr 17, 2008)

THANK you for posting this. I will defintitely check this out!


----------



## lilchocolatema (Jul 1, 2008)

He updates quite often, he also has TONS of pictures on MySpace.com - THE billy b UNIVERSE - 45 - Male - NYC,WEST HOLLYWOOD AND ABERDEEN MS., New York - www.myspace.com/billybuniverse!!!


----------

